
Ask HN: How do you encrypt your personal files / documents? - zabana
I keep a personal journal which I store in a hidden folder to keep it private (ie away from non-advanced linux users) but I would like to be able to actually encrypt them so I&#x27;m the only one to have access to them in future.<p>What do you usually use for such purpose ? As I mentioned in the paragraph above, I&#x27;m on Linux.<p>Thanks in advance !
======
mcgrath_sh
I use Cryptomator. [https://cryptomator.org](https://cryptomator.org)

I'm not sure of the program's technical specs, but it is multi-platform,
available on mobile, and is easy to use. I am able to have a shared set of
secured documents with various non-technical family members. I'm not overly
worried about the Goverment having my files and I _feel_ it is good enough to
keep Dropbox and other hypothetical 3rd parties from my most sensitive
documents.

------
atmosx
I encrypt lots of things. I use the following: To encrypt directories
cryptsetup and encfs on linux, dmg on mac, geli on freebsd and git-crypt with
private bitbucket repos for docs that I'd like to have a history log
(commits).

I think that in your case, you could take a look at git-crypt, but make sure
you understand _what_ is encrypted and _what_ is not. Also make sure you don't
_push_ before _git-crypt lock_. A bash prompt changing colours might be handy.

------
dgranda
With GPG's symmetric encryption ($ gpg -c <filename>) you just need a
passphrase (no keys involved)

------
CyberCatMeow
On Linux, you can encrypt your drives using LUKS and cryptsetup. If you want
to encrypt single files, you can use gpg2 (with a password, or with a keyfile)

------
muzuq
I personally use DiskCryptor, but I am not super up-to-date on the best
programs for encryption/decryption.

DiskCryptor does the job for me. Easy to use, open source.

~~~
hvo
I am not sure you actually read what the OP asked for.He/She talked about
Linux.

DiskCryptor is only available for Windows(0)

To OP,you may check out LUKS(Linux Unified Key Setup)(1).

(0)[https://diskcryptor.net/wiki/FAQ](https://diskcryptor.net/wiki/FAQ)

(1)
[https://gitlab.com/cryptsetup/cryptsetup](https://gitlab.com/cryptsetup/cryptsetup)

~~~
muzuq
Or I read the question, and mistakenly assumed DiskCryptor worked with Linux
without confirming.

Oops.

------
miguelrochefort
What do people encrypt?

